# Can a rider have his bag transported to the destination?



## LivWel (May 30, 2017)

Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Why not?

I had a trip where there was no passenger - all I had to do was transport a computer to another person.

The money's the same, people or not.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

You're an IC. You are "The Transporter." Now then, what's INSIDE the bag, well...

But if you ever have to deliver a large "bag" to the airport with no passenger, again, that's your call.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Your call, but you will have a fun time explaining away whatever the hell is in the bag should you get stopped by law enforcement (drugs, guns, money, body parts). I personally don't do unaccompanied bags but again it is your call.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Hmmmm.... Packages don't talk and don't Down Rate You for not talking. Sounds like WIN - WIN


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I once got a ping to a car rental place. When I was about three blocks away I get a call from a guy who explains that they are going to give me a wallet and that I should driver it ASAP to the airport and give it to him! Apparently he left his wallet in the rental car and was at risk of missing his flight due to lack of ID.

I made the 15 minute trip in about 8 minutes. No tip other than a really grateful guy. It was Christmas eve as I recall so I guess maybe I got some karma out of it or something. In retrospect it was kind of a risky thing for me to do as what if he claimed money was missing and it was actually the car rental people who stole it?


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I once got a ping to a car rental place. When I was about three blocks away I get a call from a guy who explains that they are going to give me a wallet and that I should driver it ASAP to the airport and give it to him! Apparently he left his wallet in the rental car and was at risk of missing his flight due to lack of ID.
> 
> I made the 15 minute trip in about 8 minutes. No tip other than a really grateful guy. It was Christmas eve as I recall so I guess maybe I got some karma out of it or something. In retrospect it was kind of a risky thing for me to do as what if he claimed money was missing and it was actually the car rental people who stole it?


Good of you to resist the temptation to "self-tip."


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


I am not a delivery service, I only take people, period. I definitely would have turned down this ride. I think there is UberDelivery, or something like that, and they should do that one if it's available in their city.

As for why I turned such things down ( once someone wanted me to deliver a wallet)
because once you take possession of it, you are accepting responsibility for it. What if
the person on the other end is not there, something happens, etc., now you're stuck with it.
I'd rather not even go there.

One more thing, what if it's a package containing contraband? See, I don't want to even chance it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

There are many businesses that deliver whatever you want....for a price. And that price is actually high. Lyft and Uber aren't part of that industry so those people who want things delivered are using you on the cheap. I would decline.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was driving cab in SF, I got a radio message from the dispatcher that said that "Passenger left a manila envelop in your back seat, please check." I looked, and, yea, it was there. I opened it and ... there was a baggie with about five grams of what appeared to be coke, or H in it. I immediately, as in RFN dropped it in a trash can in the gas station I was in and radioed back, "Nothing here."

The next would have been, "Deliver the package to this address." Where, what ... a cop was waiting to bust me for dealing drugs? A dealer would accuse me of stealing some?

My standard reply to ANY lost property is "Never saw it. Don't have it." 

Deliver a package, yea, sometimes. Depends on 1) Where I'm picking up. 2) Where I'm dropping off. 3) How much I'm being paid. 4) The 'feel' I get, the mojo, the gut ... this is probably the most important as it has rarely failed me. This sometimes involves profiling. Is he young, black, wearing gang colors? Is he white, dressed like civilized, speaks English that I can understand?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I gladly take packages. I make them open it and show me what's inside.


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Once I transported a luggage to the airport, took the longest route. All good


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I would probably take the delivery if it all seemed legit.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I had a ping at a near by stadium where Lady Gaga was playing. Show hadn't started yet so I was a bit confused. 3 ladies standing on the corner. They found out they couldn't bring their purses in to the show so they wanted me to drop them off at there house a few miles away. Said her mom was there waiting for me. Other than not throwing a little tip my way it was a pleasant trip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've heard of Airlines doing this. I also had a couple in my car a few weeks ago, arguing about whether to bother their son who was at work but had a piece of luggage with him. I told them to order an uber for pickup at their son's location, have him load the bag, and destination to be their hotel.

They were like "You can do that?" I said "Sure, why not? The bag won't complain or puke in the car but make sure you call the driver and let him know what's going on and if he doesn't want to do it, cancel. As long as you cancel within 5 minutes, you won't be charged, and do that until you find a driver willing to do it. Pro tip, if you offer $10 to the driver, they will be more inclined to accept odd request"

They were happy with that solution.

I would definitely ask if there was anything illegal in the bag/package. I would have the entire thing on dash cam, from driving all night, getting this random request, the start of the trip, me confirming that there's nothing illegal in the package, and delivering the package or in worst case scenario being pulled over and questioned about the package. I would hope that would be proof that I had no idea what was in the package and not held liable for it's possession.

Would a UPS driver be held liable if he had a box that had drugs that he was unknowingly about to deliver?



PTUber said:


> I had a ping at a near by stadium where Lady Gaga was playing. Show hadn't started yet so I was a bit confused. 3 ladies standing on the corner. They found out they couldn't bring their purses in to the show so they wanted me to drop them off at there house a few miles away. Said her mom was there waiting for me. Other than not throwing a little tip my way it was a pleasant trip.


Cleaver use of Uber, I'd assume they wouldn't have anything valuable in them to worry about.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I've heard of Airlines doing this. I also had a couple in my car a few weeks ago, arguing about whether to bother their son who was at work but had a piece of luggage with him. I told them to order an uber for pickup at their son's location, have him load the bag, and destination to be their hotel.
> 
> They were like "You can do that?" I said "Sure, why not? The bag won't complain or puke in the car but make sure you call the driver and let him know what's going on and if he doesn't want to do it, cancel. As long as you cancel within 5 minutes, you won't be charged, and do that until you find a driver willing to do it. Pro tip, if you offer $10 to the driver, they will be more inclined to accept odd request"
> 
> ...


Didn't see anything when I rifled through them!


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

A lot of good suggestion here, but I still am not sure if I want to take responsibility for someone's personal items. So for me, I'll likely pass.


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

I think the only time I did that was I once took a printer from one house to another.

However I've done more creative things. I once had someone tell me their car was repossessed, and I needed to know if they were telling the truth. I called a Lyft (since I could tip on the app) and told the driver to just open and close the ride right away, and to look in a 50-foot radius to see if she saw the car (I knew the plate number of course) and I tipped her $5. So she basically got about $9 just for showing up. It was a gated community, not the ghetto, so I didn't feel I was putting her in any danger. (The car was in fact not there and I later verified separately it had been repoed.)


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I've transported; keys, a new iPhone, glasses .

Glad to do it.

Not everything is a plot against you. Try not to overthink your little delivery driver gig.


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

My first day with uber I had a request where I had to pick up some food and be delivered to their destination. At first I was like wtf, but later I found out it's normal.


----------



## LivWel (May 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts. Stay blessed!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I did my first "delivery" this week. Got a request to an upscale neighborhood near me and was met by a guy who handed me a plastic bag. He said I should deliver the bag and somebody would be waiting for it at the other end. I said sure, but stopped a block away to look inside the bag to see what I was transporting. It was a doggy backpack. No problem. I had a leisurely 25 mile ride listening to my talk radio with a pit stop along the way. Best ride ever.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


As long as the bag wasn't marked "Product of Columbia" or "Property of Sinaloa Cartel" I think you're ok.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

MonkeyTOES said:


> My first day with uber I had a request where I had to pick up some food and be delivered to their destination. At first I was like wtf, but later I found out it's normal.


That service is "UberEATS", you're the pizza delivery guy... It's an OptIn/OptOut deal here in AZ. I opted out after a week, PITA, no customer appreciation, NO tips. Hardly any requests either.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DocT said:


> You're an IC. You are "The Transporter." Now then, what's INSIDE the bag, well...
> 
> But if you ever have to deliver a large "bag" to the airport with no passenger, again, that's your call.


Ropes around the bag ?

Was the bag Squirming ?


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

My favorite was I had an xl request, a family was moving from one hotel to another, filled my car to the roof with luggage, then drove half way across the state, just bags no people, $160 trip, no complaints on my part!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

excel2345 said:


> My favorite was I had an xl request, a family was moving from one hotel to another, filled my car to the roof with luggage, then drove half way across the state, just bags no people, $160 trip, no complaints on my part!


Better than 5 blocks from the cruise ship to a hotel !


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

LivWel said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts. Stay blessed!


Packages don't have body odor like the 3 different stinkers I drove yesterday. Gladly would deliver packages over people anytime after a day like yesterday.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Why not?
> 
> I had a trip where there was no passenger - all I had to do was transport a computer to another person.
> 
> The money's the same, people or not.


You heard it straight from corporate guys. On a side note, any visible human limbs visibly protruding from said bag must be accompanied with up front tip.


----------



## TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA (Apr 1, 2017)

TriadUberGoober said:


> "self-tip."


Uber, the extremly under paid. Look up what fedex or UPS charge for expedited shipping plus special handling fees. Who need tips if price(fee) is right.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Your call, but you will have a fun time explaining away whatever the hell is in the bag should you get stopped by law enforcement (drugs, guns, money, body parts). I personally don't do unaccompanied bags but again it is your call.


Please take this bag to the food court in the mall, my friend is deaf so scream his name which is allah akbar. Here is $5 for your troubles


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> I've transported; keys, a new iPhone, glasses .
> 
> Glad to do it.
> 
> Not everything is a plot against you. Try not to overthink your little delivery driver gig.


 Yes, too much paranoia. easy read of the situation where 99% will be harmless.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> I've transported; keys, a new iPhone, glasses .
> 
> Glad to do it.
> 
> Not everything is a plot against you. Try not to overthink your little delivery driver gig.


I have taken envelopes and one time a clean shirt to someone lol.



Veju said:


> You heard it straight from corporate guys. On a side note, any visible human limbs visibly protruding from said bag must be accompanied with up front tip.


You can double dip as there will be some blood for the cleaning fee


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I recently transported a box named Eric; he was a wonderful PAX, he paid 1.3x surge, sat in my trunk, never said a word, didn't mind me playing talk radio loudly, didn't mind me missing a turn and was very respectful of my car...


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I would have declined.

I had one the other day where the pickup was at a resturant, When I got there the lady called me ans said she wanted me to go inside and pick up her order, then bring it to her house. I cancelled the trip as soon as she hung up. I am not a food delivery driver, I transport people. Too many things could go wrong. What if the food was contaminated, who would get blamed, me or the resturant. What if part of their order is missing? Would they try to make me go back and get it or accuse me of taking it? Just no. That's not what the service is for. We don't have Eats here.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


Just make sure it's nothing illegal


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Veju said:


> You heard it straight from corporate guys. On a side note, any visible human limbs visibly protruding from said bag must be accompanied with up front tip.


Tip of what?


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Aloha snackbar?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. .


I dunno about the ropes part, but that could be voluntary too - some bags are into that.
As long as it looked voluntary, I'd take his bag wherever he wanted her transported to. As long as its voluntary. 
Was there tape on her mouth too?
Don't participate in kidnapping, or bagnapping either.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

One of the many perks of Uber. You don't know what is next and half the drivers will say you did it wrong.


----------



## LivWel (May 30, 2017)

Here's the reply from Uber on the situation in the attachment:

Cancel the trip.....


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Well! Add that to the Uber policies I'll ignore. 

Now, if the package was an open container of underage whiskey .....


----------



## Fuzygenius (Jun 23, 2017)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


I think the rider should have used the uberDelivery , I do not think I would do such a run, just in case...said ropes were used in a crime... ugh.


----------



## Krypto_Dogg (Jun 7, 2017)

Hotshot delivery drivers get paid more than Uber drivers. I wouldn't do it unless there was an upfront tip.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I've done a few. Last one was a 50 mile trip. She said she would tip me through the app when I dropped it off. Never did.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

airports destroy unattended bags. Why would you volunteer to do that for $5?


----------



## ThatGuyInLA (Jun 23, 2017)

I got one. Moving 3 cakes from San Pedro to Hollywood. You know parking in Hollywood, so you know I was 1 block away. Carried the cakes and "cake pops" (wtf) in myself over 3 trips. No tip. 

I was delivering to a salon. A place of business that relies on tips. Tips for good service. Everyone that I've ever dealt with in regards to Uber, that works in an industry that either relies on tips or has Gratuity has NEVER tipped me. Oh yeah, and this was in Novermber and she asked me to keep the A/C on full blast the whole trip so the chocolate frosting wouldn't melt. And I didn't pull any shenanigans like taking a long route, or stopping for lunch.


Screw these people. They want an item delivered, order Postmates. That's literally what postmates does, I know, I worked for them for 6 months and I'll never go back. I'm almost tempted to let them put their item in my car and cancel the trip as I drive off. How they gonna report you for that?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Since rider or/and account holder was not in the car, driver couldn't start the trip. and driver is to be deactivated if starting a trip without a rider in the vehicle. The trip insurance is not valid since driver start the trip without adhering to procedure.



LivWel said:


> Here's the reply from Uber on the situation in the attachment:
> 
> Cancel the trip.....


It's better to cancel as rider no show and collect $5 cancellation fee on Lyft then driving the trip and get paid $2.88 (Uber minimum fare in our market) and be rated less than 5 stars for not knowing the rideshare rules or professionalism.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Your call, but you will have a fun time explaining away whatever the hell is in the bag should you get stopped by law enforcement (drugs, guns, money, body parts). I personally don't do unaccompanied bags but again it is your call.


You don't have to explain to the police.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


Absolutely! Best ride around. No one to drive you crazy or ask for an aux cord or charger. Drop it off to the person on the other end and move on. I have done several and will do many more if given the opportunity. I just can't figure out why Uber has not added a courier service. They could take down a number of less on-demand courier services in a matter of months.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Your call, but you will have a fun time explaining away whatever the hell is in the bag should you get stopped by law enforcement (drugs, guns, money, body parts). I personally don't do unaccompanied bags but again it is your call.


this troll still here mr no tips


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

LivWel said:


> Here's the reply from Uber on the situation in the attachment:
> 
> Cancel the trip.....


I like how the Uber reply lacked subject-verb agreement. Sure gives one confidence that the advice one is receiving comes from a competent source.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

I did before Playstation games one friend to another friend home


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


Do not ever do it.


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

Check to see if this is permitted where you are. If you live in a city where Uber is very regulated (like Las Vegas), it may be illegal to take a package without a passenger.

When signing up for a Clark County, Nevada rideshare business license, there are different categories for transporting people or packages or food. If you don't sign up for everything you could get one of those happy $200 tickets from the Taxicab authority.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

No, No, and Never do this.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Why not?
> 
> I had a trip where there was no passenger - all I had to do was transport a computer to another person.
> 
> The money's the same, people or not.


Sometimes even better, stink your car less without people



cubert said:


> Once I transported a luggage to the airport, took the longest route. All good


Did you stop to get a bite to eat before heading back on the road? lol


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Had a customer ping me my first year of driving private golf course in NJ. Calls me to tell me he's not going for the ride his golf clubs are. Tells me to give them to the doorman. Park Ave in NYC. quiets ride I ever had.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

I usually do it case-by-case basis but most of the time I do these trips. Once I was stuck out in the freaking sticks and I managed to get a ping, I get there it's some guy in the city of Charlotte getting auto parts for a job. Well worked out perfectly for me, it's a business so I just show up there and say hey Mr. so and so ordered these parts etc. So I got paid to drive all the way back into the city instead of having to dead-head. So in that case it was ideal. But if it was like hey my buddy forgot his cell phone can you bring it to him, I don't know I'd be skeptical of that. But it's also something I've never done, so I don't know.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I was actively driving a couple months.
A guy at a hotel forgot a package at the front desk. He wanted me to pick it up and deliver it to him at the US/Canada border. After I got the package and started north, I started to feel regret. The return address was one of the Donald Trump campaign offices. Then I got nervous and accidentally got into the lane to cross the border. Not wanting to get involved in international smuggling, I told the Canadian border guard my story and asked him to open the package and see if there was anything naughty inside. Nope, it was ok. Got turned around and told the US border guard the same story. Still no problem. All this time I was coordinating with the pax and met him at the Subway sandwich shop just south of the crossing onto the US. I delivered the package and got a $20 tip.

The package contained a Donald Trump mask. Pax was going to a Halloween party in Canada and everyone was supposed to appear as some politician.


----------



## MikeOh (May 16, 2017)

I haven't but have heard of pets being delivered unaccompanied. 

As always the driver is in control.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

No way I would deliver anything without knowing the contents of it. As others as have said, delivering something is easier than driving people around. But there's a HUGE risk delivering something where you don't know the contents.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I swear........one day soon there is going to be an IQ test required to be an Uber driver. First I don't know how you get in these cost prohibitive, money losing situations. Use your brain or get more garbage. Destinations and situations are being used behind the curtain to decide who accepts trips. Based on the math but to get back ....
If the account holder is not present and in your vehicle at the beginning of the trip the rider can ask and will receive a refund for all charges. All the rider has to do is say they were never on the trip. The money is immediately withdrawn from drivers account. If by chance you're lucky enough to notice this indiscretion..... good luck explaining to AI why you deserve to get paid for doing something that is not in your contract.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Fargle said:


> I was actively driving a couple months.
> A guy at a hotel forgot a package at the front desk. He wanted me to pick it up and deliver it to him at the US/Canada border. After I got the package and started north, I started to feel regret. The return address was one of the Donald Trump campaign offices. Then I got nervous and accidentally got into the lane to cross the border. Not wanting to get involved in international smuggling, I told the Canadian border guard my story and asked him to open the package and see if there was anything naughty inside. Nope, it was ok. Got turned around and told the US border guard the same story. Still no problem. All this time I was coordinating with the pax and met him at the Subway sandwich shop just south of the crossing onto the US. I delivered the package and got a $20 tip.
> 
> The package contained a Donald Trump mask. Pax was going to a Halloween party in Canada and everyone was supposed to appear as some politician.


That's a scary ass mask


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Possession & intent to distribute is a great way to build your street cred.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I once got a ping to a car rental place. When I was about three blocks away I get a call from a guy who explains that they are going to give me a wallet and that I should driver it ASAP to the airport and give it to him! Apparently he left his wallet in the rental car and was at risk of missing his flight due to lack of ID.
> 
> I made the 15 minute trip in about 8 minutes. No tip other than a really grateful guy. It was Christmas eve as I recall so I guess maybe I got some karma out of it or something. In retrospect it was kind of a risky thing for me to do as what if he claimed money was missing and it was actually the car rental people who stole it?


He can claim whatever he wants but can't prove anything



MikeOh said:


> I haven't but have heard of pets being delivered unaccompanied.
> 
> As always the driver is in control.


That might be up to the pet


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I've done this twice now , last time was for a wedding we hired an uber to return all of our tuxs to a tux shop . I made every groomsman tip he probably made $30 on the ride and about $60 in cash tips . 

The other time I had some building plans I needed to get across town and I was too busy request a Lyft gave him the documents and $20 cash . 

I have done this a couple times for people , if it felt sketchy I would skip it but once it was just a women with a bunch of kids who needed to get a check to a post office and the other was someone forgetting there keys and a friend having an uber deliver them . I'l ltake a package over people any day, the other day I did an UberEats just out of curiosity and thought to myself this is way better then pax and it pays slightly better


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

Once got a call on the way to a pickup ... she asked me to stop at Walgreens and pick up cigarettes and a bottle of wine for her as she didn't feel like going out ... told me to lay out the money and she'd pay me back when I delivered her things to her. 

FU

Cancel/Other


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LivWel said:


> Here's the reply from Uber on the situation in the attachment:
> 
> Cancel the trip.....


Because they charge more for delivery and eats.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Some guy booked me on 1.7x before to deliver a hard drive. Coulda taken a toilet break on the way but didn't lol. Now I know better!


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

Nope nope nope.... The phone that ordered MUST BE IN THE CAR FOR YOU TO GET PAID. If it isn't, you risk not getting paid.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

A good way for a terrorist to plant a bomb in some luggage and mark you to deliver. Once you get there Boom. Just pick up a Visa Gift card and make a fake Uber account with a burner phone. No manifest to track and you are the one that is the dead terrorist.


----------



## T.T Whitley (Jun 26, 2017)

MonkeyTOES said:


> My first day with uber I had a request where I had to pick up some food and be delivered to their destination. At first I was like wtf, but later I found out it's normal.


I wonder why they just didn't call uber eats????


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I sent someone keys last week on a Lyft Line. Driver didn't have a problem with it. His other pickup got to their destination a little later and was probably annoyed, but that'll teach them to take line....


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I had a couple young college kids ping me from a Habitat for Humanity ReStore. I was in my Tahoe (XL/Select) and they wanted me to carry their chair, ottoman, and SOFA. I tried to explain that XL means a bigger car for PEOPLE, not stuff. They needed a pickup Uber X. I referred them to UZURV where they could incentivize drivers and select one with a pickup. Next UZURV feed comes in - XL with a $3 incentive. What dolts.

Since then, I've discovered that Roadie is probably the best way to get unaccompanied packages of ALL sizes to their destination. It's kind of like UShip, but no bidding. Prices set on size and distance. Intended for people who are already going somewhere to pick up a few extra bucks. Not a get rich sort of thing.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I personally don't do unaccompanied bags but again it is your call.


You are not a driver. Why do you insist on making up stories?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Possession & intent to distribute is a great way to build your street cred.


Make sure you ask the police officer with the German sheperd if it is a service dog, and what service it provides, it may help in court



SEAL Team 5 said:


> As long as the bag wasn't marked "Product of Columbia" or "Property of Sinaloa Cartel" I think you're ok.


Or make sure you ask for a bigger tip


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

cubert said:


> Once I transported a luggage to the airport, took the longest route. All good


Brilliant!



Jt76542 said:


> You are not a driver. Why do you insist on making up stories?


That he is not!


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Took a set of keys from son to father because son parked in a way the garbage truck could not get through.

Uber Eats will not work and Uber rush probably will not. The pick up is a house, not a restaurant or store.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Why not?
> 
> I had a trip where there was no passenger - all I had to do was transport a computer to another person.
> 
> The money's the same, people or not.


And if you arrive at the destination and no one is there, then what?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bostonwolf said:


> And if you arrive at the destination and no one is there, then what?


I'd call the 'sender' and ask for further instructions.
Then, sit and read my book and wait for someone to show up.

Waiting time is $9 an hour here. 
I will do nothing for that.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't mind. Now if the person with package were sweating profusely, looking from side to side, with eyes shifting about, I would probably drive off 
But mainly people are friendly, and I can pretty much judge that they're cool.



bostonwolf said:


> And if you arrive at the destination and no one is there, then what?


Get out of your car, and run as fast as you can...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

amp man said:


> Get out of your car, and run as fast as you can...


I would discourage running, as it will draw attention to yourself. 
But definitely abandon vehicle.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

bostonwolf said:


> And if you arrive at the destination and no one is there, then what?


Then you got yourself a new, used porn machine


----------



## Greg O'Neill (May 9, 2017)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


Never had this myself, but since you asked support about it, you definitely did the right thing. It seems rather odd but considering that person is tied to a, theoretically, valid Uber profile then they're not going to remain anonymous for long if it was something illegal.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


Run them drugz boy!!! Look out for plumper vans with antennas


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Why not?
> 
> I had a trip where there was no passenger - all I had to do was transport a computer to another person.
> 
> The money's the same, people or not.


Hope it wasn't full of kiddie porn. Or government secrets and you were the bag woman.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Well! Add that to the Uber policies I'll ignore.
> 
> Now, if the package was an open container of underage whiskey .....


You're getting awfully salty now that Travis is gone!!!


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

T.T Whitley said:


> I wonder why they just didn't call uber eats????


Because some Cities are just that far behind (Tucson) no eats, no Flex, surprised we even have Uber.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I only had one person ask me if I'd do that. I thought about it for a minute and said "I'll deliver it if I know what's in the box and verify it. If it's something illegal or dangerous, then I'm screwed if I get stopped". Guy was totally cool with it, and showed me it was a computer he was delivering to his client who would be waiting on the sidewalk for me. So, that was cool and no issue. I suggest saying and doing that if you're going to haul something.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Best delivery story:
Guy had me go into a store and buy a bunch of stuff on my dime. Then deliver it to him about 20 miles away at a party. We negotiated and he paid a $40 tip I seem to remember plus the cost of the "stuff" plus the ride fare.

the big deal is you get the cash first through a crack in the window.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd rather move things than food or people.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


I didn't read the entire thread and I'm betting somebody already mentioned this but...

Yes, you can transport a bag to a destination without the client present. If they report to Uber that they didn't take the trip (and there are a lot of scumbags that would), you're screwed. Support will check the clients phone GPS data and see that they weren't on the trip and refund it.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Nov 19, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I didn't read the entire thread and I'm betting somebody already mentioned this but...
> 
> Yes, you can transport a bag to a destination without the client present. If they report to Uber that they didn't take the trip (and there are a lot of scumbags that would), you're screwed. Support will check the clients phone GPS data and see that they weren't on the trip and refund it.


What about when someone with an account (who isn't going to be on the ride) orders a ride for someone else...can the same thing happen?


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

HereComesTrouble said:


> What about when someone with an account (who isn't going to be on the ride) orders a ride for someone else...can the same thing happen?


Technically yeah.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Have them text you through the app that they are having you take someone/something and not themselves. Then Uber has a really order that they chose to not ride & pay for it. Take a screens hot of the text...one of the few I'll screenshot, so it's easy to find. Then I have the number and can find it faster...in case there was a dispute.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

No I transport people not do somebody's errands. I know if I say no the next driver will do it but not me.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Take a pic of package and person who ordered ride upon arrival. Take a pic of package upon delivery with address in pic if possible.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Stripzip said:


> Nope nope nope.... The phone that ordered MUST BE IN THE CAR FOR YOU TO GET PAID. If it isn't, you risk not getting paid.


Not true. Just text the account phone about the ride and have them confirm. Now you have a written record.

Account holders order Ubers for friends, family, and/or business associates all the time. It's even on the Uber website that it's allowed.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Not true. Just text the account phone about the ride and have them confirm. Now you have a written record.
> 
> Account holders order Ubers for friends, family, and/or business associates all the time. It's even on the Uber website that it's allowed.


Yeah that was working great for me too until some chick decided to stick me with a $24 ride, she griped to Uber that she didn't take the trip... Even though I drove her friend, because "the ordering phone was not in the car" I got stiffed AND missed the rest of the surge.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Stripzip said:


> Yeah that was working great for me too until some chick decided to stick me with a $24 ride, she griped to Uber that she didn't take the trip... Even though I drove her friend, because "the ordering phone was not in the car" I got stiffed AND missed the rest of the surge.


That's why, when presented with this situation, we should always text the account holder and wait to a response from them before starting the ride.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> That's why, when presented with this situation, we should always text the account holder and wait to a response from them before starting the ride.


I was reading in the news where Uber is going to roll out a new service, where you can order an Uber for someone else and that someone else contact information is what we will see. The actual rider will be able to directly call the driver as well.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Why not?
> 
> I had a trip where there was no passenger - all I had to do was transport a computer to another person.
> 
> The money's the same, people or not.


The only problem with this is you violated your IC subcontract with Uber for NOT transporting an organic pkg with legs. More specifically, be thankful LyfUber didn't deactivate your account to investigate you for
1. An unforseen accident en route
Or
2. A potential domestic terrorist incident where your PC managed to self combust itself, you and your vehicle in the process.

If you want to deliver pkgs without legs then WTF aren't you working Flex?



driverx.nj said:


> Hmmmm.... Packages don't talk and don't Down Rate You for not talking. Sounds like WIN - WIN


Re-read what the poster above you wrote. OP would've been FUBAR if they had been pulled over and the pkg had contained narcotics, guns, explosives etc. etc

And it sounds like the rideshare CS decided against wading in that particularly gray murky pool for all the right legal reasons. Because by agreeing to transport that pkg the driver proactively permitted the transfer of ALL OPERATIONAL RISK from LyfUber to him. Which- as we all know- is an automatic deactivation if that ride had gone south for the winter. And a permanent one if any legal consequences were the result of this.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

LivWel said:


> Today a rider placed a bag with ropes in my car to deliver to the destination without him. The traffic was pushing hard. I delivered the bag to the destination. I have reported to support and they didn't put forward any recommendation. Any guidelines would be much appreciated.


Were the ropes around a body without a head or hands? Maybe next time you should not take the package.



PTUber said:


> I had a ping at a near by stadium where Lady Gaga was playing. Show hadn't started yet so I was a bit confused. 3 ladies standing on the corner. They found out they couldn't bring their purses in to the show so they wanted me to drop them off at there house a few miles away. Said her mom was there waiting for me. Other than not throwing a little tip my way it was a pleasant trip.


And you didn't go through the purses and shit...


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, you people are paranoid.

I did this once. Gated community, guy comes out and says his car is in the shop but he owns a trucking company and needs me to deliver a paycheck to one of his drivers. The guy was shorted pay or something, I don't know.

I have a dashcam so it was on tape what he wanted me to do. I started the trip, held the envelope up to the camera to show it, put it in the front seat and drove off. I did have a bit of fun talking to it like it was a passenger for a couple of minutes 

Anyway, got to the drop off point and the the requester called me and it showed I was close and he gave me directions through the truck lot to his driver. Guy took the envelope, thanked me and HE gave me a couple of dollars in tip. I then texted the requester that the package was all delivered, making sure I got it all on cam.

So if Uber HAD done something stupid, all I would have to do is say "look at the footage." Any cops or anything as well. This is reason 3947382394 you should have a cam in the car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Stripzip said:


> Nope nope nope.... The phone that ordered MUST BE IN THE CAR FOR YOU TO GET PAID. If it isn't, you risk not getting paid.


So adamantly wrong....lol


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> So adamantly wrong....lol


Ditto! I've transported a number of passengers when the account-holder who ordered the ride was not present.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I wonder if all these self-appointed legal geniuses have asked themselves how it is UPS manages to deliver without fear of arrest or non- payment.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

karenftx said:


> Wow, you people are paranoid.
> 
> I did this once. Gated community, guy comes out and says his car is in the shop but he owns a trucking company and needs me to deliver a paycheck to one of his drivers. The guy was shorted pay or something, I don't know.
> 
> ...


This would be the only way I'd do pax special delivery requests like this. Lyft likes to bully its drivers about the dash cams though. While they can't stop you from using one, they definitely discourage its usage since this would hold their ride share clientele accountable. I asked about using one once and Lyft CS informed me that I could be potentially deactivated if a pax complained about the cam. Still trying to find out if this unwritten policy of theirs is legit or illegal reprecussions against drivers. IMO the cam isn't just for driver protection, but protects the pax from other unruly pax as well i.e. drunk pax etc.

Because the last thing Lyft would ever want, is having their good boyfriend rep ruined by some pissed off pax who can't get a free ride/refund after lying about their ride experience/driver and/or 1 staring a driver.



TriadUberGoober said:


> Ditto! I've transported a number of passengers when the account-holder who ordered the ride was not present.


especially if it's physically on the body of Mom/Dad while you're transporting their barely legal offspring to school in the morning


----------



## ONBLAST (Jun 29, 2017)

I delivered a package before had no problem, got a good tip.


----------



## MikeOh (May 16, 2017)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> Once got a call on the way to a pickup ... she asked me to stop at Walgreens and pick up cigarettes and a bottle of wine for her as she didn't feel like going out ... told me to lay out the money and she'd pay me back when I delivered her things to her.
> 
> FU
> 
> Cancel/Other


She was probably 15 years old



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Best delivery story:
> Guy had me go into a store and buy a bunch of stuff on my dime. Then deliver it to him about 20 miles away at a party. We negotiated and he paid a $40 tip I seem to remember plus the cost of the "stuff" plus the ride fare.
> 
> the big deal is you get the cash first through a crack in the window.


You mean him paying for his own things was up for debate??


----------



## Willy wonka (Jun 21, 2017)

I will ask what I am transporting. If they don't tell me then I'll cancel the trip. Have done 4 uber eats. No tip. One was 14 minutes to pick up. For a $2.25 trip. I don't plan to do any more.

Ps. I'm a old guy. Frindley, clean but not all that handsome. Very seldem get tips. You have to be a young female bimbo with big boobs if you want tips lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Willy wonka said:


> Very seldem get tips. You have to be a young female bimbo with big boobs if you want tips lol


See if you can use your Uber gas card to charge new boobs.
If you can get a 3 cent discount per gallon, get a set of five gallon boobs and then you'll REALLY be in the money.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> *The only problem with this is you violated your IC subcontract with Uber for NOT transporting an organic pkg with legs. *
> 
> More specifically, be thankful LyfUber didn't deactivate your account to investigate you for
> 1. An unforseen accident en route
> ...


*How about posting the SUBCONTRACT you speak of??
*


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MikeOh said:


> She was probably 15 years old
> You mean him paying for his own things was up for debate??


Back when I wore a younger mans clothes, I drove a cab in San Francisco (1980's). I worked from 6 am to 6pm Fri, Sat & Sun. I used to show up to work with two fifth sized bottles of each. Bourbon, scotch, gin, vodka and tequila. The cheapest stuff I could buy (back then, about $6 a bottle). After about 3am the dispatcher would get calls asking for liquor. She'd send me over there and I'd charge $20 a bottle, plus I'd run the meter all the way there. 
If it was a busy weekend (the fleet in port, or whatever) I would charge even more. (Flat fee, no meter, $50)
Bars would open about the time I was getting off, but for those three or four hours I would often sell out. 
Tip the dispatch girl too, of course.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> When I was driving cab in SF, I got a radio message from the dispatcher that said that "Passenger left a manila envelop in your back seat, please check." I looked, and, yea, it was there. I opened it and ... there was a baggie with about five grams of what appeared to be coke, or H in it. I immediately, as in RFN dropped it in a trash can in the gas station I was in and radioed back, "Nothing here."
> 
> The next would have been, "Deliver the package to this address." Where, what ... a cop was waiting to bust me for dealing drugs? A dealer would accuse me of stealing some?
> 
> ...


Ha ha if white, articulate and clean cut is your criteria I could have you ship much contraband


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RipCityWezay said:


> Ha ha if white, articulate and clean cut is your criteria I could have you ship much contraband


Yes, probably.
I live on the I5 corridor in California. It runs from San Diego to Seattle ... and beyond. It is a drug corridor. I see newspaper articles all the time about "Two young Hispanic males driving a rented Caddilac pulled over and a kilo of Heroine was found." 
Right.
If these drug movers were smart, they'd hire me (60 yr old fat bald white guy) and mom (60 yr old MILF) and our Yorkie in a two year old Winnebago to move a TON of H. Nobody would look at us twice.
Hunters understand the value of cammo.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

I dont take bags or boxes without the passenger.. why you want to be a drug or bomb mule?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------

